# crocodile and alligator handling!



## clark1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello my names Clark and i was wondering if someone could help me? I am planning to got to Australia and work doing reptile pest control. I have got experience with snakes just not one of my favourite animals crocs! I am not aloud at the moment to own my own as im in rented accommodation so am looking for someone to help me. I was wondering if there was anyone in the south of the uk hopefully around Portsmouth that would allow me to come round and someone show me how to handle small and larger crocs or alligators, then maybe get a bit of hands on experience myself. I am willing to pay for the help and experience but am kinda hoping someone will help me just to be nice. please pm me if you will be willing to help thank you 
Clark.


----------



## clark1 (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone know of anyone who could help?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

why don't you ring crocodiles of the world in witney, they have some "keeper for the day" maybe they will help:2thumb: costs but could be worth it for you


----------



## clark1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have emailed them and am on a waiting list but i thought there might be somone who could help a little closer.


----------



## clark1 (Feb 6, 2009)

help please?


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you would be best off waiting until you get over to Australia. It is very easy to get experience with crocs over there, whereas it is very difficult over here. Very few people in the UK keep large crocodilians, there are stringent licensing requirements and prohibitive insurance constraints. In Australia there are lots of places with large crocs and a very lax attitude towards health and safety (or at least that was the case when I was there 3 years a go). I simply got in contact with a croc farm and they were more than happy to let me get stuck in with croc work.

David.


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

trouble is with crocs of the world is i doubt they will let you catch the crocs yourselves.. so could be alot of money spent on just getting to hold a juvenile possibly with its mouth taped.. best possibility is in australia itself.. learning to do the native species there.. cause in this country you'd end up doing speccies, african dwarfs etc..


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been working on croc farms out in Queensland. No previous experience with crocs at all. You'll pick it up quick... you have to or you'll get hurt! All good fun though!


----------



## emanowfwf (Jul 17, 2012)

I simply got in contact with a croc farm and they were more than happy to let me get stuck in with croc work.


----------

